# Awlgrip or Gelcoat?



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

I am new in the field, but have sprayed several cars over the years. I am currently redoing my old trusty gheenoe; refiberglassing the holes along the bottom and changing the layout. Once all of the "body work" is done I am obviously going to spray her. I have been looking into Awlgrip, but question if gelcoat is the way to go? Like I said, I have painting experience, but it gelcoat any different?


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

Also, will a quart be enough paint for the gheenoe exterior?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

IMHO (in my humble opinion) Awlgrip, awl the way...

To me, gel coat is best when initially lining a mold to make a new boat.. Once the boat has been pulled from the mold, Awlgrip of Imron is the best way to go.. Gel coat is inferior to 2 part poly paint and it is only used because it will harden without air..


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

gel coat:

2 types of gel : laminating gel coat,it will not fully cure if exposed to the atmosphere - after it's sprayed,it needs to be sprayed in PVA

air dry gel: this will kick,it has a wax in it that rises as it cures...

after the gel's kicked,it requires wet sanding,and compounding...

alot of work huh ?

awl grip:

make the required repairs,prime the hull properly,and,if you have the required equipment,squirt it !


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

kinda sounds like awlgrip is going to be the way to go! So will 1 quart spray my boat? (15ft. gheenoe)


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

A quart of awlgrip plus the needed reducer and converter could probably spray 3 gheenoes (the hulls, not the insides as well)


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

Am I required to use awlgrip primer in order to use their topcoats?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

How long can a boat painted with awlgrip/awlcraft be left in the water and how does it fare with trailer bunks?


----------



## ASB73 (Jan 27, 2012)

The only downside with Awlgrip IMO is the ability to fix scratches and dings. Gel coat is much easier to repair and blend. My hull is Awlgrip and you cant fill in the scratches with Awlgrip, sand and buff like Gel coat.

Just something to consider


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I would shoot Imron or the DuPont marine version.....it can be repaired and Awlgrip is difficult to blend in when a ding needs to be fixed.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Awlcraft 2000 is more easily repairable. 
Sterling is also another paint to consider.

I like original awlgrip as it is tough as nails. Yes it can still be scratched, but if you take care of your boat you should nt have any problems. 
But, accidents do happen.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

If you wanna go nuts and protect the bottom spray it with interprotect 2000E. Topsides spray with awlgrip. 

Neither can be left in the water for more than a couple days.

The interprotect is a 2-part epoxy and is tough as nails. I've had it on the bottom of a 25' CC that I trailer and it's held up perfectly for ~2 years or so. 

-T


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> If you wanna go nuts and protect the bottom spray it with interprotect 2000E. Topsides spray with awlgrip.
> 
> Neither can be left in the water for more than a couple days.
> 
> ...


not sure what you're saying here ??

awlgrip,it's not for below the waterline use - it's ok to leave the boat in the water for a day or 2,but no longer...

epoxy barrier coat - interprotect 2000e,is waterproof,it's designed to be a sealer/primer - it forms a barrier - it can be left in the water indefinatley,water will not penetrate it,nor effect it,in any way shape or form...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

let me add something here:

interprotect 2000e:

it needs to be applied to a thickness of 10m,for it to be fully effective,as a waterproof barrier.this is a little tough to do by spraying,rolling it on,using the 2 colors it's available in,is the best method,this assures a full coverage - 10m,is the thickness of a matchbook cover - alternate coats of grey and white...

doing all this on a small skiff,well,mabey it's just a little overkill...


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I should have looked into this topic and others in this section before I posted in the general areas post.

After reading here the different ways to paint the hull, If I'm reading this correctly that a 2 part epoxy paint would be a better application to protect the bottom of my boat hull (wanting durabillity, for running up on sand bars, rocks, coral, oryster beds ect... or would it be better to paint the hull with Rhyno Paint or awlgrip, or other paint?


----------



## whatsgoodwitcha (Oct 8, 2012)

I wouldnt go with the awl grip but find the same color in the awlcraft 2000. the awlcraft is used on a lot of sportfishing yachts because its easier to repair. i would get a small keel guard for the boat so you dont have to worry about it. as long as you do everything properly and let it cure you will be fine but you still cant leave it in the water for more than a day or two. if you want something on a smaller budget go down to west marine and get interlux perfection, it wont last as long as awl grip but its still good paint and all you really have to do is keep it clean


----------

